# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Goed dat Nederland achterloopt met verkoop lichaamsmaterialen

## Leontien

> Lichaamsmateriaal, zoals bot, bloed, nieren, eicellen en sperma, is geld waard. Dat blijkt uit het boek 'Nier te koop - Baarmoeder te huur' van het Rathenau Instituut, waarover ook de Volkskrant bericht. 
> 
> In Nederland is het niet toegestaan om geld te vragen voor lichaamsmateriaal, in veel andere landen wel. De Nederlandse wetgeving is achterhaald, zegt onderzoeker Chantal Steegers in de Volkskrant. ''Nederland is geen eiland. Je kunt beter een stap verder gaan en onderzoeken wat wèl een goede methode is om lichaamsmateriaal te vergoeden.''
> 
> Medisch gezien is er steeds meer mogelijk met donormateria, maar wettelijk is er weinig toegestaan in Nederland. Daarom reizen veel mensen naar het buitenland voor ingrepen.
> 
> Steegers vervolgt: ''In discussies over betalen voor lichaamsmateriaal blijven we in Nederland steeds hangen bij de vraag: mag dat wel? Maar feit is dat het in de praktijk allang gebeurt.''


Nu.nl

*Vind je dat de wetgeving van Nederland zich moet aanpassen aan het verkoop van lichaamsmaterialen of juist niet?*

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## janenbea

Weer geld voor iets vragen? Of geld voor iets krijgen? Waar is het mededogen met onze naaste? Is dan echt alles, zo lijkt het, voor geld te koop? Kom nou toch mensen...........
ik wordt hier gewoon beroerd van!!!!!!!!!!!! Platweg gezegd: KOTSMISSELIJK!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kaaaatje

Het tegenhouden van de verkoop van lichaamsmaterialen komt voort uit de arrogantie van de gezonde mens!

----------


## janenbea

> Het tegenhouden van de verkoop van lichaamsmaterialen komt voort uit de arrogantie van de gezonde mens!


Nou Kaatje ik ben gezond maar heb al een nier (voor niets) afgestaan en bij mijn overlijden mogen ze alles gebruiken wat te gebruiken is.

----------


## kaaaatje

Geweldig...zo zou het ook moeten zijn...maar de realiteit is anders.
Pharmaceutische bedrijven verdienen goudgeld aan onze gezondheid.
En wat te denken van het salaris van de medisch specialisten? En de verzekeringsmaatschappijen? 
Waarom in vredesnaam zou iemand lichaamsmateriaal "gratis" moeten weggeven?
Gezondheid is big business...er gaan triljarden in om...en ik ben dagelijks blij dat ik van de allernieuwste medicijnen gebruik mag maken, zodat mijn leven dragelijk is.
En die allernieuwste medicijnen zijn ontwikkeld omdat er geld mee te verdienen is.
Ik profiteer daarvan.

----------


## Riemer

Er zijn andere manieren om aan geld te komen........ Afstaan van donormateriaal moet gratis.

----------


## Luuss0404

In Nederland zijn er te weinig donoren omdat veel mensen hun keuze niet vastleggen, ook niet na vele campagnes. Als iemand dan overlijdt (al dan niet in het ziekenhuis) en de familie in rouw is zeggen ze nee tegen donatie als dat gevraagd wordt, want ook lang niet altijd wordt het aan de familie gevraagd op zo'n moment en de familie denkt daar echt niet aan op zo'n moment. 
Daarnaast zijn alleen organen beschikbaar voor donatie/transplantatie als iemand in het ziekenhuis overlijdt en ook dat gebeurd zoals wij weten niet altijd en niet iedere donor heeft geschikte organen om beschikbaar te stellen (door ziekte of letsel), weefsels (huid, hoornvliezen (cornea), botweefsel, kraakbeen en pezen, hartkleppen en bloedvaten) kunnen wel gedoneerd worden als men niet in het ziekenhuis overlijdt.
Ik denk niet dat als iedereen ineens donor wordt omdat hij/zij er betaald vooor krijgt er ineens meer organen beschikbaar zullen zijn zoals ik hierboven uitleg.
Ik vind het ook geen geld kwestie om iemands leven te kunnen redden, maar een van ethiek, normen, waarden en empathie. Ook vind ik het jammer dat wel veel mensen zeggen dat ze een donor zouden willen ontvangen mocht dit ooit nodig zijn, maar zelf niks ter beschikking stellen!
ikzelf ben donor en heb alles beschikbaar gesteld en hoop dat ze zoveel mogelijk kunnen gebruiken na mijn overlijden.

----------


## dvanlir

Misschien ware het beter de orgaandonatie als standaardregeling bij overlijden te voorzien, tenzij men zich hiertegen schriftelijk verzet heeft. Zo kunnen lichaamsmaterialen allicht gratis ter beschikking blijven komen.

----------


## Ronald68

Verkopen aan de hoogste bieder. Hebben de nabestaanden er ook nog wat aan.
Moet je wel uitkijken als je de trap afloopt als er iemand achter je is. Een ongeluk zit in een klein hoekje.

Ik ben overigens tegen het automatisch donor zijn. Misschien moet je zelf mogen kiezen (op beperkte schaal dan) waar eventueel je organen heen gaan.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Je kan nu toch ook kiezen welke organen en weefsels je afstaat en of je ze alleen om iemands leven te redden doneert of dat je het ook voor wetenschappelijk onderzoek ter beschikking stelt  :Wink: 
Zoals jij het zegt met ongelukken in een klein hoekje krimpt de wereldbevolking wel snel  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Riemer

Orgaandonatie zou inderdaad standaard moeten zijn. Respect voor het leven, betekent ook leven geven. Dat er inderdaad financiele misstanden bestaan in de medische wereld is bekend, maar gelijktijdig geen argument. Dat er dieven zijn betekent nog niet dat ik ook moet stelen.

----------


## geert

@allemaal,

Donor zijn is goed, maar de keuze moet wel bij jezelf liggen.
Een codicil moet wel verplicht zijn met de keuze wel of geen donor, heb je aangegeven geen donor te willen zijn dan ook geen orgaan voor jou als je wat overkomt.

geert

----------


## christel1

In België ben je automatisch donor of je moet je laten registreren dat je het niet wilt zijn. Ik kan geen donor zijn wegens medische problemen, misschien wel een nier of een levertransplantatie, dit kan wel maar geen hart of longen. 
Ik heb daar al over gesproken met mijn kinderen en ze hebben alle twee beslist van orgaandonor te zijn moest hen op jonge leeftijd iets gebeuren bv een auto-ongeval of zo en ze zijn hersendood en er is geen toekomst meer, dan mag ik aan de dokters bevestigen dat ze de organen mogen gebruiken van mijn kinderen. Het klinkt cru misschien maar ze willen het zo, ze zijn ook alle twee bloeddonor al van als ze mochten, ik dacht 18 of zo en dat hebben ze me niet gevraagd hoor, dat hebben ze zelf beslist. 
Natuurlijk zal de beslissing hard zijn want je weet dat ze in je kind gaan snijden maar we weten ook dat we zo mensenlevens kunnen redden. Mijn dochter heeft op 17 jarige leeftijd een vriendinnetje verloren aan kanker en dat heeft haar ogen doen opengaan ook al was ze nog zo jong. Ik zou er ook niet aan twijfelen om beenmerg af te staan omdat ik O- ben mag ik aan iedereen doneren en er zijn weinig mensen met die bloedgroep ook al moet ik daarvoor stoppen met bepaalde medicijnen te slikken, zeker als het familiaal belangrijk zou zijn en ik daardoor een leven kan redden... ik zou niet twijfelen en poen moet ik er in ieder geval niet voor hebben.... gewoon uit naastenliefde

----------


## albertus

Ik ben niet lichamelijk gezond,daarom durf ik ook geen donor te zijn.
Maar als ik wel gezond was had ik het meteen gedaan ,als ik iemand zijn leven positief een andere wending kon geven.
Het is echter nog steeds zo dat mensen (helaas vaak om de verkeerde redenen)misbruik maken van de goed willigen onder ons.
Begrijp me goed,het is prima als er zoiets gebeurd.
Maar regelgeving op dit gebied moet er zijn.
Als ik iets kon missen van mijn lichaam waar ik zelf dan geen last zou hebben dan zou ik er geen moment aan twijfelen om het af te staan.
Zelf ben ik bloeddonor geweest.
Ik begreep maar al te goed hoe belangrijk het kan zijn om donor te zijn,maar helaas mag ik dat niet meer doen!
Als je zelf iets gaat mankeren dat niet zo maar opgelost kan worden,worden je ogen pas echt geopend en dan wou je dat je in het verleden meer had gedaan om de medemens te helpen.
Toen mijn vorige baas mij verbood (om in zijn tijd) bloed te doneren zei ik ook tegen hem;
Ik hoop dat jij een keer bloed nodig hebt en dat ze dat dan niet hebben,dan worden jou ogen pas geopend! :Mad: 
Zulke mensen zorgen er dan ook voor dat er een scherpe regelgeving moet zijn.

----------

